# Movistar



## Sunhat (Jun 20, 2012)

We took out a new contract with Movistar to include internet on our mobile phone- as we could not get the internet on our house phone (radio phone)
About the time the new contract kicked in or a couple of months later, we started to get bills, on the mobile phone (text messages) for 5.90€ a month- we assumed it was the mobile internet bill- the bill after 8 months went up to 11.80€ 
We had no way of reading the bills at home, so paid them thinking they were correct. We were also receiving a bill circa 32€ a month for the mobile phone, although I said I hardly used it, we had assumed it was for calls/text messages.

We were closing our bank account and needed the bills to take to the phone shop to get the bank details changed, so we went to the library to print off the bills, to discover the bill for 8 months at 5.90€ and then 6 months at 11.80€ wasn´t our bill. It was my husbands name and NIE but a completely different phone number.

We went to the shop where we had taken out the contract and the young woman said it was for a dongle...... not ours we don´t have one! She took a photocopy of the bill and said the money would be in our bank in 4 weeks- instead we got another bill- so back we go- another photocopy and then another 4 weeks for the refund- then we get a letter asking why can´t they take the money from our bank account (its closed!) so back we go to the shop- yet another photocopy. Last weekend we get another text message bill for the mobile and yet another for the phone/dongle we do not own! This last bill was for 1.57€ - for the days after the last months bill!! Back we go to the shop today, where she tells us ´she can´t do anything she is just a shop´

So we phone 1004- almost lost the will to live with the music telling us to ´be happy´ eventually got to speak to a man, who said the bill was for a mobile phone (although the bill says INTERNET on it) he then said it was for a voice mail and then after keeping us hanging on the line, with the ´be happy´ music he said WE have to ring back later as the person we need to speak to wasn´t there- not that he said who we had to speak to- or that they would ring us back. So this afternoon we go through the whole thing again, trying to get them to pay us back the 118€ they owe us! 
We have tried ringing the phone number on the bill, it just rings and rings and then cuts off, so much for voicemail!

Anyone else had a similar problem with Movistar and paying the wrong bill? Also, what happens when I want to close my contract when it is up next month? What do I do then? 



Sunhat


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Ho ho, join the club ... 

Somewhere in the "Useful Links" sticky thread I think there is a link to the information on how to make a complaint about Movistar. Good luck!


----------



## Sunhat (Jun 20, 2012)

Alcalaina said:


> Ho ho, join the club ...
> 
> Somewhere in the "Useful Links" sticky thread I think there is a link to the information on how to make a complaint about Movistar. Good luck!


We just spoke to a lady at Movistar- I had to speak, she couldn´t understand hubbys accent! 

It seems the 2nd bill, for a dongle, was activated the same time as we took up the new internet contract for the mobile phone, from the same shop (a way of putting up sales figures we wonder?) The lady in the shop had mentioned a dongle to us when we bought the new phone- we said no to it as the mobile coverage here is so bad. 

We have a reference number and the finance department will be contacting us soon about the refund 

I can spend the refund on a new handbag


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Sunhat said:


> We just spoke to a lady at Movistar- I had to speak, she couldn´t understand hubbys accent!
> 
> It seems the 2nd bill, for a dongle, was activated the same time as we took up the new internet contract for the mobile phone, from the same shop (a way of putting up sales figures we wonder?) The lady in the shop had mentioned a dongle to us when we bought the new phone- we said no to it as the mobile coverage here is so bad.
> 
> ...


Yay, well done! Matching sunhat and bag I hope!


----------



## Sunhat (Jun 20, 2012)

Alcalaina said:


> Yay, well done! Matching sunhat and bag I hope!


So much for thinking it was sorted..... got a call from the finance dept today- according to them we signed for a dongle (NO) and they have refused the refund. We have asked to see the contract. 
We would not consider a dongle here for the internet as the mobile phone signal is crap. And why sign for a dongle and pay extra for mobile internet at the same time? Stupid. 
Husband asked them to send a complaints form- the man refused! He said our complaint had been dealt with!! 
Hubby told the man that the contract was fraud and he would be taking it further- but where do we go from here? We never ever asked/bought a dongle, the shop has made the c ock up and we are being made to pay for her mistake! (or as hubby suspects she knew what she was doing) 
We have a complaints form for the shop, we are waiting for the copy of the contract to arrive then we will fill in the form. 

We have the original contract for the phone/internet and a couple of months later the phone went back for repair- we have that ´contract´ too- but no contract for a bl**dy dongle. 
I have a bad headache now, thanks Movistar for nothing

Sunhat


----------



## Sunhat (Jun 20, 2012)

We received a copy of the so called contract my husband had supposedly signed- the signature is not my husbands, nothing like my husbands by any stretch of the imagination. We knew he had not signed for a dongle! We went to the Movistar shop, the lady who dealt with us is on holiday, we told her workmate to pass on the message we will denounce her for fraud! 
We tried to ring Movistar, in the end we gave up, will ring back tomorrow. 
Wonder what they will say now at Movistar? 

Sunhat


----------



## Sunhat (Jun 20, 2012)

Sunhat said:


> We received a copy of the so called contract my husband had supposedly signed- the signature is not my husbands, nothing like my husbands by any stretch of the imagination. We knew he had not signed for a dongle! We went to the Movistar shop, the lady who dealt with us is on holiday, we told her workmate to pass on the message we will denounce her for fraud!
> We tried to ring Movistar, in the end we gave up, will ring back tomorrow.
> Wonder what they will say now at Movistar?
> 
> Sunhat



The latest is: 
We have been to the police to make a denuncia against the shop, the policeman said a fraud has been committed, we are waiting for the judge to comment now.

Movistar have refused to refund- it is the shop that should refund us the man said- I pointed out Movistar are the ones who have actually taken the money. We are now being harassed by phone-calls asking for the outstanding bill of 11.80€ to be paid (after we changed the bank account) we think it is a debt collecting company. I think Hubby will have a heart attack soon if they do not stop ringing. He is now in contact with an Amelio Gallo (something like that) at Movistar- he is sending an email complaining about the harassment. 

We tried to speak to a manager at Movistar- but the man refused to transfer me, I asked to be transfered to another extension, gave the man the number, he again refused as he ´did not know the number´ :confused

The man was a real idiot.

Sunhat


----------



## Gia (Sep 25, 2012)

I feel like I am back now in Prague fighting with O2=Telefonica. With them I had to fight for almost a year to get money back and stop charging me for things I have returned. Not nice.
Now it's movistar. I contracted 50mb+ 1 month free Imagenio, all with "sin permanencio". This is what I signed for. Now I have trio and no free moth of imagenio and a minimum of 1 year. I am now trying to solve the issue with them. If nothing happens, I will complain as I read here to consumer's association, telecommunications consumer and probably write to the managers of movistar (thanks everyone who gave these links). About the month free of TV they said they don't know anything and that I have to talk to the person who did the offer. It's not my fault that an employee has no knowledge whether optical fiber is available somewhere or offers something free which apparently is not. I signed for something they can't deliver. They decided on their own to offer something else with their conditions, for which I have not signed for and have not been asked whether I want this instead of what I wanted. Now I have to get a copy of the contract I signed, which the employee did not give me. And to think that I wanted especially sin permanencio, since where I am staying is not a permanent, but a temporary address.

I hate these type of companies.
*Sunhat* I hope you solve your problems soon.


----------



## Linda Murphy (Feb 9, 2013)

Movistar are a dreadful company, it is like getting blood out of a stone trying to get anything from them. A few years ago I changed to ADSL but for two months I was paying for ADSL and dial up which I was not using. When it was pointed out to them, they said I could have a refund of about 50 euros. I am still waiting, I did keep phoning month after month but just gave up in the end. 

At the moment I having a huge battle with them about my internet speed which they have dropped to under 1 meg for no apparant reason and they deny it and say it is what I have always had which is complete rubbish. Trouble is they have complete monopoly and just don't care for that reason. They hold the main infrastructure so all other companies have to go through them. So up a gumtree I think.


----------

